# Ian Fleming



## G. Palmer (Mar 4, 2007)

We all know who he is thanks to that nifty little credit in the Bond films, but how many here have actually read his work? 

I first picked up Casino Royale two years ago and I was incredibly impressed by its quality over the films. I gradually worked my way through the novels, my final conclusion being that not only did he create a wonderful character in James Bond, but also wrote possibly the best thrillers I have ever read. His style has far more flare than Forsyth, his plots and characters far more exciting than Le Carre (who to be honest I find pretentiously boring), the imagery is rich and vivid - everything seems to come to life. 

Any fans? haters? Is he underrated? overrated? Discuss.


----------



## G. Palmer (Mar 9, 2007)

I take that as a no then?:wink:


----------



## PandasAndChippo (Mar 9, 2007)

G. Palmer said:
			
		

> We all know who he is thanks to that nifty little credit in the Bond films, but how many here have actually read his work?
> 
> I first picked up Casino Royale two years ago and I was incredibly impressed by its quality over the films. I gradually worked my way through the novels, my final conclusion being that not only did he create a wonderful character in James Bond, but also wrote possibly the best thrillers I have ever read. His style has far more flare than Forsyth, his plots and characters far more exciting than Le Carre (who to be honest I find pretentiously boring), the imagery is rich and vivid - everything seems to come to life.
> 
> Any fans? haters? Is he underrated? overrated? Discuss.



WHY THE HELL DID HE KILL VESPER?!

She was so hott and they had to kill her D=<!

I hate it when people kill the fanservice off!

But I guess then James Bond couldn't become the 00Pimp that he is and sack every girl he meets...


----------



## G. Palmer (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm guessing you haven't read the novel?


----------

